# Busted with non commerecial plates



## NJ Kevin (Mar 10, 2009)

Found out the hard way that I need commercial plates. Small magnetic sign on the back of my van caught the attention of a bored cop. I had passenger plates on my van, he was kind enough to give me a ticket, so it is off to court, anyone ever have this experience? If so how much did they get you for.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I have done a lot of work in NJ and the guys I work with up there have had to do this for a long time. Also need their contractors license number on the vehicle. How long you been in business?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

That's really not a bad idea.


----------



## NJ Kevin (Mar 10, 2009)

In business for 11 years, licenced and insured just not up on the commercial law. Never had signs on any of my trucks till this year, always too busy. Thanks for your concern


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

i find it funny that you can have a thousand bumper stickers advertising everything some of which include all kinds of four letter words but you cannot advertise your own business on your own vehicle without some kind of fee. same thing here in Massachusetts another state in our free country. just another of the 65 ways the government has to stick their hand in your pocket


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Back when I was 23 I had a Toyota pick-up as my daily driver. It had the light bars, pro net, American Racing aluminium weels, push bar on front etc. An all around great truck to play around in. :thumbsup:

Well, being in Chicago, if you have buisness plates and you park on a residental street overnight, you get a ticket. So I got "RV" plates. (In Illinois, you are supposed to have a cap on when using RV plates)All was fine and dandy until one day I was passing through a suburb that is notorious for agressive tickiting! Got a ticket for "improper use of registration". 

To top it off, It was a moving violation and I had to go to traffic school to keep it off my record!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Back when I was 23 I had a Toyota pick-up as my daily driver. It had the light bars, pro net, American Racing aluminium weels, push bar on front etc. An all around great truck to play around in. :thumbsup:
> 
> Well, being in Chicago, if you have buisness plates and you park on a residental street overnight, you get a ticket. So I got "RV" plates. (In Illinois, you are supposed to have a cap on when using RV plates)All was fine and dandy until one day I was passing through a suburb that is notorious for agressive tickiting! Got a ticket for "improper use of registration".
> 
> To top it off, It was a moving violation and I had to go to traffic school to keep it off my record!


love the RV plate law... cheesy!


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

A lot of the painters in my area don't have decals on their rides. But since it was the law I got commercial tags since I do have decals. So I started looking at others only to notice I'm the only one with commercial tags.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yo guys love ya all !!!....we fought our war long ago and we have the longest running undefended border. I find it funny how were so close but yet so different in the way we run our politics??? If I want I could put a big paintbrush on top of my van! I do have commercial ins only based on the honesty policy... Oh well you guys got cheap beer!

oh ya but the license # on the van now Im itching to get that done


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I am in NJ. Yes, when you have your company name on the van, you need commercial plates. You also have to have Registration #, and town listed. We have a van that is a driving billboard. A cop pulled my guy over and gave him a ticket for no town. I went to court and the prosecutor said that the cop has a small painting business in the same town and always gives tickets to contractors. I fought the ticket and won. The court fee and paper fee costs as much as the ticket was....what a joke.


----------



## Picky Painter (Oct 7, 2009)

Thats not entirely true Jason. The last PC I worked for had a great big ugly 1-ton chevy van with roof racks and 2 huge extension ladders on top. One day a couple years ago the department of transport dude pulls him over because he doesnt have that yellow window decal you're supposed to have on commercial vehicles. The only thing that saved him from a ticket was the fact that his van had a bench seat behind the front seats so it "qualified" as a family vehicle.


----------



## NJPainter (Feb 5, 2008)

premierpainter said:


> I am in NJ. Yes, when you have your company name on the van, you need commercial plates. You also have to have Registration #, and town listed. We have a van that is a driving billboard. A cop pulled my guy over and gave him a ticket for no town. I went to court and the prosecutor said that the cop has a small painting business in the same town and always gives tickets to contractors. I fought the ticket and won. The court fee and paper fee costs as much as the ticket was....what a joke.


That, is ridiculous.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

NJPainter said:


> That, is ridiculous.


Naw, its our government


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

jason123 said:


> Yo guys love ya all !!!....we fought our war long ago and we have the longest running undefended border. I find it funny how were so close but yet so different in the way we run our politics??? If I want I could put a big paintbrush on top of my van! I do have commercial ins only based on the honesty policy... Oh well you guys got cheap beer!
> 
> oh ya but the license # on the van now Im itching to get that done


Just to be clear this is a state issue. Just like the ongoing inane "insurance" thread, Here in the land of 10000 taxes we do not need commercial plates until we use a 1 to or larger truck. and we have lots of beer:yes: cheap and otherwise. have a good day jason ehhh? steve


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Technically in this state (Massachusetts, USA), if you have a contracting biz, and the phone # is on said vehicle, you need commercial plates
Realistically most local retail or dot.com businesses slide on this one (though technically by law they need it}
Yes, we who do not need a lic. (house painters) are thus penalized


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

Good old Jersey Cops. I don't miss those guys.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i drove without a proper plate for over 5 years.

fight the power.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Funny how the majority of you guys fight the very things that help differentiate the professional from the hack. I gladly sport my commercial plates.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> Funny how the majority of you guys fight the very things that help differentiate the professional from the hack. I gladly sport my commercial plates.


If you don't require them how is that a bad thing? A personal vehicle used for work with no names on it do not require comm. plates. If you put your name on the vehicle, that is different.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

Always had comm. tags.... I get 20 minutes "curb side"...and It's the law ,in Ohio. It's kinda like a lead licence...you gotta have it.

Don't be a scab...get EM'


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

Yup. had em when I lived in Ohio. Not even a gray area here.
(See prev. post.) Don t miss paying out the extra cash for nothing.

steve


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Also in the lovely state of NJ with commercial plates and signs on a vehicle you can not park on a residential street at night. Must be on private property. Must be part of the "free" advertising thing.


----------

